# Escambia/Conecuh River Bassin



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Two very good days on the home waters Monday and Tuesday..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Story on the deer? Find it dead or what...nice rack. Good haul of them bass!!!!


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Jason said:


> Story on the deer? Find it dead or what...nice rack. Good haul of them bass!!!!


 We were just floatin and fishing. Dad says, "there is a jaw bone on the bank, ha there is the head to the jaw bone!'' Very nice deer. Looks as if it may have been shot late last deer season. Who knows? The head and 4 vertebrae was all that was left. Pretty amazing find being the water has been up all year. One unhappy hunter for sure if that is what happened. Very heavy main frame 10 with a kicker off the left g2.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dangs that's awesome, I think I miss bass fishing more than anything else


----------

